
Autodesk and Coal Mining (Twitter Thread with CEO) - joanielemercier
https://twitter.com/JoanieLemercier/status/1169357294645198848
======
joanielemercier
A recap of the story and conversations with CEO Andrew Anagnost.

[https://twitter.com/JoanieLemercier/status/11246752191285575...](https://twitter.com/JoanieLemercier/status/1124675219128557568?s=19)

[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1nZat2hA3nLByr5YzKSjB...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1nZat2hA3nLByr5YzKSjBpPnqk7SjsmatBGglQ2FaQQI/)

